# Solved: No video capture hardware.



## aspinajo (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi.
I use Pinnacle Studio 9 to capture, edit and burn my camcorder holiday etc films, a while ago I had some viruses on my computer that eventually needed to have my computer reformatted and in the process I lost a few things, including Pinnacle, I have just recently put it back onto my computer to transfer my holiday video over and the error message I get from Pinnacle is that it is trying to initilize a camcorder via a 1394 port, I tried everything I could think of and plugged my firewire into every port on my computer to no avail.

When I click on AM Capture which is part of pinnacle I get another message telling me "sorry you have no video capture hardware" I would imagine that is the problem, the help I do need is is their a program or something that I can download off the net that will give me the video capture that I need to be able to carry on transferring.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

You might need to re-install all the drivers that came with your motherboard, then Via drivers if needed and then Video Hardware drivers.


----------



## aspinajo (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Daddyhominum.

Not sure how you do that without stuffing anything up, I have the disc for Windows XP service pack 2, do I put that back in and run it again?

I can post a Hijack this Log if you require so you can see what my system has or does'nt have!.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

aspinajo said:


> Thanks for the reply Daddyhominum.
> 
> Not sure how you do that without stuffing anything up, I have the disc for Windows XP service pack 2, do I put that back in and run it again?
> 
> I can post a Hijack this Log if you require so you can see what my system has or does'nt have!.


I tend to doze off reading HJT logs!

I am thinking that reformatting may have left your machine without some basic services that are supplied by the motherboard manufacturer unigue to each MB. Do you have any driver disks that came with the computer itself? If not, let us know what you have by copying a report from Everest, Belarc, PC Wizard or other sysinfo program. :up:


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Look in Device Manager. Do the 1394 ports appear properly installed?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Try Windows Movie Maker , if WMM can't see it then it's not a problem with Studio 8.


----------



## aspinajo (Nov 18, 2002)

Here is the report from Belarc, thanks for you help so far.

Belarc Advisor
The license associated with the Belarc Advisor product allows for free personal use only. Use on multiple computers in a corporate, educational, military or government installation is prohibited. See the license agreement for details. The information on this page was created locally on your computer by the Belarc Advisor. Your computer profile was not sent to a web server. Click here for more info.

About Belarc

System Management Products

Your Privacy

In page Links:

Installed Hotfixes

Software Licenses

Software Versions

System Security Status 
CIS Benchmark Score
Unknown
Available only for Windows 2000, XP Pro, and 2003

Virus Protection
OK
Up-to-date

Microsoft Security Updates
Unknown
Status unknown

† Advisor security definitions are out of date. Click here for the latest definitions.

Computer Profile Summary
Computer Name: Aspinall-euyied (in MSHOME)
Profile Date: Thursday, 2 November 2006 10:32:34 AM
Advisor Version: 7.2
Windows Logon: John

Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies.

Operating System System Model
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600) MICRO-STAR INC. MS-6788 10A
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
3.05 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: MICRO-STAR INC. MS-6788 10A
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. V1.4 on 07.00T 02/16/04
Drives Memory Modules c,d
120.02 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
102.14 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

WDC WD1200BB-00DWA0 [Hard drive] (120.03 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WMAEK2508296, rev 15.05R15, SMART Status: Healthy 512 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot '0' has 512 MB
Slot '1' is Empty
Slot '2' is Empty
Slot '3' is Empty
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 120.02 GB 102.14 GB free
Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts	last logon
John 2/11/2006 8:35:08 AM (admin)
local system accounts
Administrator never (admin)
ASPNET never 
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never

DISABLED Marks a disabled account; LOCKED OUT Marks a locked account

hp deskjet 3600 series on USB001
Controllers Display
Standard floppy disk controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 [Display adapter]
Philips 170C4 [Monitor] (17.1"vis, s/n BZ 330351, January 2004)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller (4x) Realtek AC'97 Audio
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device
Communications Other Devices
PCI SoftV92 Speakerphone Modem

1394 Net Adapter
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.1.100 / 24
Gateway: 192.168.1.254
Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.254
Physical Address: 00:0C:76:51:AE:33

Networking Dns Server: 192.168.1.254
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (5x)
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
ZoneAlarm Security Suite Antivirus Version 6.5.737.000
Realtime File Scanning On

Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top]

All required security hotfixes (using the 08/08/2006 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed.

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top]
.NET Framework 2.0
no verification data KB917283 on 12/07/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB922770 on 20/10/2006 (details...)
.NETFramework
1.1
no verification data S867460 (details...)
no verification data M886903 (details...)
Internet Explorer
no verification data SP2 (SP2)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
no verification data KB917283 (details...)
no verification data KB922770 (details...)
Office XP Professional with FrontPage
no verification data KB873379 on 6/07/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB894541 on 13/09/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB904018 on 6/07/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB905649 on 6/07/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB905758 on 6/07/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB911701 on 6/07/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB913471 on 6/07/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB914796 on 12/07/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB920817 on 20/10/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB920821 on 16/08/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB923089 on 20/10/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB923092 on 20/10/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB923273 on 20/10/2006 (details...)
Windows Media Format SDK
SP0
passed verification KB902344 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
Windows Media Player 10
no verification data KB917734_WMP10 (details...)
SP0
passed verification KB917734_WMP10 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
Windows Media Player
SP0
passed verification KB911564 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
Windows XP
SP-1
passed verification KB909520 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
SP2
no verification data KB811113[SP] on 20/06/2006 (details...)
SP3
passed verification KB873339 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB885835 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB885836 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
no verification data KB885884 on 26/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB886185 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB887472 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB887742 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB888113 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB888302 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB890046 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB890859 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB891781 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB893756 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB893803V2 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB894391 on 20/06/2006 (details...)

Windows XP
SP3 (continued)
passed verification KB896344 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB896358 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB896422 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB896423 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB896424 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB896428 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB898461 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB899587 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB899591 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB900485 on 21/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB900725 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB900930 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB901017 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB901214 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB902400 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB904706 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB904942 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB905414 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB905749 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB908519 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB908531 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB910437 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB911280 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB911562 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB911567 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB911927 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB912919 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB913580 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB914388 on 12/07/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB914389 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB916281 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB916595 on 12/07/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB917159 on 12/07/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB917344 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB917422 on 16/08/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB917953 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB918439 on 20/06/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB918899 on 16/08/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB919007 on 13/09/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB920214 on 16/08/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB920670 on 16/08/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB920683 on 16/08/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB920685 on 13/09/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB920872 on 13/09/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB921398 on 16/08/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB921883 on 9/08/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB922582 on 13/09/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB922616 on 16/08/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB922819 on 20/10/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB923191 on 20/10/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB923414 on 20/10/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB924191 on 20/10/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB924496 on 20/10/2006 (details...)
passed verification KB925486 on 27/09/2006 (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.

[installed security hotfix] Marks a security hotfix (using the 08/08/2006 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary)
verifies OK Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly
fails verification Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled)
Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification

Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies.

Software Licenses [Back to Top]

Belarc - Advisor	f6ae5caf
Microsoft - Internet Explorer	55277-OEM-0051404-24971 (Key: WMPFF-KFMRD-626WJ-GXBPY-MQ7M8)e
Microsoft - Office XP Professional with FrontPage	54185-640-0000025-17584 (Key: FM9FY-TMF7Q-KCKCT-V9T29-TBBBG)
Microsoft - WebFldrs XP	12345-111-1111111-13506
Microsoft - Windows Media Encoder 9 Series	69542-458-8892206-04678
Microsoft - Windows XP Home Edition	55277-OEM-0051404-24971 (Key: WMPFF-KFMRD-626WJ-GXBPY-MQ7M8)e
Pinnacle Systems - Hollywood FX for Studio	2113
Pinnacle Systems - Studio 9	BACFT-BANQV-DLLPH-WMDLA-MBNHA
Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) [Back to Top]
Adobe Acrobat Reader Version 5.0.0.0 *
Adobe Reader Version 7.0.8.2006051600 *
Adobe Systems AdobeDownloadManager Version 2.0 *
Ant Movie Catalog Report Designer Version 3 *
Ant Movie Catalog Version 3 *
AoA Media Group - Advanced X Video Converter Version 4 *
Apollo DivX to DVD Creator Version 1, 1, 0, 1 *
Apple Computer, Inc. - iTunes Version 7.0.1.8 *
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 7.1.3 *
Apple Software Update Version 1.0.1.1 *
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.2 *
Bitrate Calculator *
BitTorrent *
Choose Language *
Cinematronics - 3D Pinball Version 5.1.2600.2180 *
Computer Associates International, Inc. - ISafe Version 10.67.0.0 *
DivX 6.1.1, DivX Player 6.1.1 (DVXA) Version 1.0.0.163 *
DivX Player Version 6,1,0,0 *
DivXNetworks Inc. - Config App. Version 2, 0, 0, 1 *
DivXNetworks, Inc. - DivX EKG Version 1.0.0.0 *
Firetrust Ltd - MailWasher Pro Version 5.0 *
FourCC Code Changer *
Gabest - Media Player Classic Version 6, 4, 8, 7 *
Gibin Software House (http://www.gibinsoft.net) - [email protected] Version 1, 9, 5, 0 *
GSpot Codec Information Appliance Version 2, 5, 2, 1 *
Hewlett-Packard - HP Software Update Client Version 3, 0, 4, 2 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series Version 002.000.000.136 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series Version 050.000.146.000 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series Version 2.4.1.013 *
Hewlett-Packard Company - HP Memories Disc Creator Software Version 1.0.4.0 *
Hewlett-Packard Company - HP Printer Assistant *
Hewlett-Packard hpotdd01 Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
HP DeskJet Version 2,223,0,0 *
Hpi_Prnt Application Version 2.0.0.126 *
Human Head Studios - PREY Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Inno Setup Version 51.42.0.0 *
InstallShield (R) Version 9.01 *
iPod Universal Updater Version 5.1 *
JAM Software - TreeSize Professional Version 3.22 *
LameDropXPd *
Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE SE 106 *
LimeWire 4.12.6 *
Macromedia, Inc. - Shockwave Flash Version 7,0,14,0 *
Macrovision Corporation - InstallShield (R) Version 11.00 *
Make Torrent *
Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - PHOTOVU / MPEG4 Movie Messenger System Application Version 1, 0, 0, 0 *
Microsoft (R) Windows Media (TM) Stream Editor Version 9.00.00.2980 *
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.8820 * Microsoft Application Error Reporting Version 10.0.2609 *
Microsoft Clip Organizer Version 10.0.6308 *
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 9.04.78.0000 *
Microsoft Corporation - DirectX 8.0 Sample Version 8.00 *
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2900.2180 *
Microsoft Corporation - Messenger Version 8.0.0812 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 3.1.4000.1823 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Movie Maker Version 2.1.4026.0 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01 *
Microsoft Corporation - Zone.com Version 1.2.626.1 *
Microsoft Data Access Components Version 3.525.1117.0 *
Microsoft Office XP Version 10.0.6819 *
Microsoft Outlook Version 10.0.6626 *
Microsoft(R) MSN (R) Communications System Version 7.02.0005.2202 *
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 10.00.00.3802 *
Microsoft® .NET Framework Version 2.0.50727.42 *
Microsoft® Windows Media™ Encoder Version 9.00.00.2980 *
Microsoft® Windows Media™ File Editor Version 9.00.00.2980 *
Microsoft® Windows Media™ Profile Editor Version 9.00.00.2980 *
MindVision Software - Installer VISE Version 3.6.0 *
Mozilla Corporation - Firefox Version 1.5.0.7 *
Mozilla Corporation - Thunderbird Version 1.5.0.7 *
NirSoft - MMCompView Version 1.10 *
NVIDIA Driver Helper Service, Version 78.01 Version 6.14.10.7801 *
PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - Registry Mechanic Version 4.00.0116 *
PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - Spyware Doctor Version 3.6 *
Pinnacle Systems - Hollywood FX Version 5, 5, 0, 1 *
Pinnacle Systems - Studio Version 9.4 *
Pinnacle Systems GmbH - Info Version 1.0.0.0 *
Pinnacle Systems LaunchList Version 9, 0, 0, 0 *
Pinnacle Systems, Inc. - Hollywood FX Version 5, 5, 3, 85 *
Pinnacle Version Checker Version 1.03 *
PinnacleDriverCheck Version 1.0.0.0 *
Piriform Ltd - CCleaner Version 1.34.0407 *
PRNCONF Application Version 1.0.0.0 *
Realtek Semiconductor Corp. - RtlRack Application Version 1.15.0.0 *
Sherlock *
sie - AVI Fixed v2.0B1 Version 2.0 Beta1 *
StatsReader Version 2, 1, 0, 0 *
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 Update 6 Version 5.0.60.5 *
VobSubStrip *
Webroot Software, Inc. - Spy Sweeper SDK Version 3, 2 *
Webroot Software, Inc. - Spy Sweeper Version 5, 2 *
Wizards to adjust .NET Framework security, assign trust to assemblies, and fix broken .NET applications. Version 1.0.5000.0 *
Zone Labs Client Version 6.5.737.000 *
Zone Labs Uninstaller Version 6.5.737.0 *
Zone Labs, LLC - Internet Access Monitor Version 6.5.737.000 *
Zone Labs, LLC - TrueVector Service Version 6.5.737.000 *
* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours.
Copyright 2000-6, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved.
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

Your hardware and devices are there for capturing video.

It seems that Pinnacle is not finding them. Given that, I think you should uninstall and then re-install the Pinnacle software in case you just had a bad install.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

daddyhominum said:


> Your hardware and devices are there for capturing video.
> 
> It seems that Pinnacle is not finding them. Given that, I think you should uninstall and then re-install the Pinnacle software in case you just had a bad install.


Where?


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

1394 Net Adapter
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Rache said:


> 1394 Net Adapter
> Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC


I think calling a 1394 port and especially a NIC, a 'capture device' is stretching it. I have both and neither are capture devices.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You should have Windows Movie Maker installed on your computer, if you don't download it from MS's site. See if that recognizes it, if it does thn you know it's Pinnacle that is the problem.

You can also try WinDV, there's a link below the download button with a guide on how to use it. http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=WinDV


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

MysticEyes said:


> Where?


Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 [Display adapter]

That is all the hardware needed for capture as far as I know. However, I do not see any software for the camera on the list? Is there a software disk for making the camera work with the computer?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

daddyhominum said:


> Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 [Display adapter]
> 
> That is all the hardware needed for capture as far as I know. However, I do not see any software for the camera on the list? Is there a software disk for making the camera work with the computer?


That's assuming it's a VIVO (*Video IN*, Video OUT) version, which it being a 5200 I doubt. If perhaps it is, Nvidia's WDM driver will have to be installed.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/wdm_winxp-2k-Me-98se_2.20.html


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

This computer does not have video in but I can capture video from the attached webcam and I can capture from my camcorder through the USB port.

Capture is a software matter. Windows encoder will capture from any video source it can recognize.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

daddyhominum said:


> I can capture from my camcorder through the USB port.
> 
> Capture is a software matter. Windows encoder will capture from any video source it can recognize.


For 99% of the mini-DV cams on the market if you want full DV quality (a bit for bit copy that's on the tape) you have to use firewire. If you're using the USB cable to capture video from a mini-DV or Digital8 cam you're throwing away about 3/4 of the resolution or more and somewhere in the neighborhood of about 90-95% of the bitrate. It's not even close.

Even if that video card does have VIVO it's no substitute for a transfer via firewire.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

This computer is not used for video capture or video processing. The other machine has more memory.

But it can capture video.

And the camcorder uses a harddrive rather then a tape or disk. So connecting it is the same as connecting any external harddrive through USB. It is another drive

The camera uses mpeg2 and one can set it for HD at the cost of drive space.

The weakness is that it is only one ccd and has less then 1.0 megapixels for video capture.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Technically that's all Fireiwire transfer is, your copying the file from tape to harddrive. the difference being that there is no error checking and you have maintain the data transfer rate.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

daddyhominum said:


> This computer does not have video in but I can capture video from the attached webcam and I can capture from my camcorder through the USB port.
> 
> Capture is a software matter. Windows encoder will capture from any video source it can recognize.


The poster has wants to use Pinnacle. He's gone, so this is basically a dead thread anyway.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

MysticEyes said:


> The poster has wants to use Pinnacle. He's gone, so this is basically a dead thread anyway.


As you say.

It would be nice if everyone responded when they things working and marked threads solved


----------



## aspinajo (Nov 18, 2002)

I've not gone away, but when I returned and saw all the posts, it blew me away and also confused the hell out of me, all I know is that before I had to have the computer reformatted I could transfer my camcorder images over no problems, since then, as I first explained I keep getting messages telling me that I have no video capture hardware installed, do I have to buy something to enable me to carry on or can I download something to replace what is missing.

Forgive me but I am not as computer savvy as it sounds like some of you are, so what you have been talking about has parted my hair to some extent, if you can put it in layman's terms it would be much appreciated.

Thanks to all those who have contributed so far and I will mark this thread as solved as soon as I understand what to do.
Cheers.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

MysticEyes said:


> I think calling a 1394 port and especially a NIC, a 'capture device' is stretching it. I have both and neither are capture devices.


pedantic ... adjective DISAPPROVING
giving too much attention to formal rules or small details


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

aspinajo said:


> Thanks to all those who have contributed so far and I will mark this thread as solved as soon as I understand what to do.
> Cheers.


Sorry if I offended with my comment. Do let us know what happens.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

aspinajo said:


> I keep getting messages telling me that I have no video capture hardware installed,


That's just a general error... As I said try it in Windows Movie Maker, also check to see if it's in My Computer. If it's not then the cam isn't communicating with the firewire card. Also try it on another computer, there's a possibility it's the cam or the cable...


----------



## aspinajo (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks thecoalman.

Am I to understand that after looking through the log that I posted that the capture devices are there, because since, I have tried windows movie maker and received the same error message also I have a disc that came with the Panasonic camcorder and on that disc is USB Driver for web camera and SD reader
PHOTOVU/MPEG4 Movie Messenger System 1.00P
ArcSoft PhotoImpression 3.0

Which I have reloaded and still nothing works, as I said in a previous post ( do I have to buy something to enable me to carry on or can I download something to replace what is missing.)

At the moment all I am getting is the error message, which if what you say is a general error message, then it is not leaving me a lot to go on. I have'nt got another computer to try it out on and nothing has happened to the camcorder or the cable, so I know it is not them.

Do I need to close this thread and seek advice from an outside source?


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

The software that you mention above, PHOTOVU/MPEG4 Movie Messenger System 1.00P
ArcSoft PhotoImpression 3.0, are not listed as being on the computer in the Belarc report you posted earlier.

Are they visible at Start > Programs ?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

aspinajo said:


> I have a disc that came with the Panasonic camcorder and on that disc is USB Driver for web camera and SD reader


That's for the USB connection, doesn't have anything to do with the firewire. As I mentioned above the USB is for transferring pictures from a flash memeory card or low qi=uality video. You can't get high quality video over it, the exception of course would be if it's a DVD camcorder that records directly to disc, other than that you have to use firewire. Firewire should be plug and play.



> At the moment all I am getting is the error message, which if what you say is a general error message,


By general error I meant there is no capture device, if you had an addtional capture device you wouldn't be getting that error but would only be able to select the second device.

As I suggested try the cam on a different computer and if possible try another cam and cable on your computer. You'll at least eliminate that as the possibility.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

XP does seem to have an issue finding dv camcords sometimes unlike w2k and 98.

I assume it is a dv camcord and not an mpeg one.

Your 1394 card is showing up, so as suggested earlier have you reinstalled or rolled back the driver?

Here's a good free dv editor to capture to test if it's Pinnacle that's the culprit http://www.thugsatbay.com/tab/?q=zs4-video-editing-system

and this link may help too http://www.cspry.co.uk/links/video_digital_2.html


----------

